# Hi to all!



## Cassie (Mar 10, 2011)

Required introduce, im not so active writer but i do try to read much as i can 

Im feeder breeder from North Europe, i do keep several different varieties and species of mice.
Im always looking for new contacts all over the world so dont hesitate to email 

Dunno what else to tell, ask!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Cassie (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks 

I havent done "headcount" for a while but my mousery holds about 200-300 mice plus other exiting species.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Cassie 
:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome.


----------

